# Free Spanish Moss......almost.



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

In a couple of weeks, I'm going to start pulling some of the Spanish Moss out of the trees around the neighborhood. There is an insane amount of this stuff here in south GA. It looks like this...









I'm not sure if it grows up north, but if anyone needs a box full of this stuff, I would be more than happy to send it to you as long as you would pick up the shipping. It shouldn't be more than a couple of bucks. This stuff doesn't weigh that much. It looks great hanging off of tombstones, boarded windows, your house, etc. I can get free boxes from behind Wal Mart all day long, so just let me know.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

sounds like a plan


----------



## Brad Green (Jul 29, 2004)

Just be careful Rookie, I did this a couple of years back for some forum members, and it all worked out fine, however, it IS illegal to ship invasive plant life (like spanish moss) to other states. The stuff you by in craft stores has been baked and is dead as a door nail, but the live plant is another matter entirely. Just don't want you accidently getting in hot water!


----------



## ShadyHallows (Jun 14, 2006)

If you do it, I will be in for a box.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

Your right brad. I think mailing moss and kudzu is illegal. I will find out if there is a way to treat it to make it legal. Thanks for the reality check.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Nice Moss Rookie..you could do a real nice spooky witch house with all that

thats true brad..I would check with your DNR to be sure.
I looked spanish moss up and found this in an article ..thought the ending was funny

WARNING
Don't use Spanish moss for bedding or packing without first treating it to kill tiny pests (especially red bugs or chiggers) that may be lurking within. Microwaving works well, as does heating or boiling in water. (Remove bats, lizards and snakes before microwaving.)


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

Microwaved bat....mmmmmmmmmm.


----------



## bourno (Jan 21, 2006)

That kudzu is evil stuff. Poor everything that it can grow on.


----------



## DRoZ (Oct 24, 2006)

speaking of kudzu... did you know that stuff is edible... kind of like polk salad ...


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

Oh yes. Its not too bad either. Kind of like raw spinich but not as strong.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Provided you are able to mail it, I'd be in for a nice big box.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Ah yes, Spanish moss in the wild. You do know the stuff you buy is treated, right?

I went to Tulane U. in New Orleans for a year. A guy I knew had pledged a frat and was telling me that the house had decorated for a Bayou Blowout party. "What... spend money for dried spanish moss when it grows wild just a quick drive away? Baaahahahahah!" And, proud of their thriftiness, they collected lots of moss and decorated the frathouse on the cheap.

They didn't know that the craftstore stuff is fumigated. Spanish moss is like free-for-all HUD-housing for eleventy bazillion kinds of insect vermin. The house was quickly infested. Rashes and bumps for the rest of the year for everyone either living or spending any amount of time there.

If you get it in the wild, bake it or poison the hell out of it... you're establishing ties with much more than just the plant kingdom when when you bring that stuff in.


----------



## RookieSpooker (Jul 23, 2007)

LOL...Eleventy bazillon....thats hilarious. It's second nature for anyone around here that you never bring wild moss inside. If there is anything that redbugs love more than moss, it's carpet and pubic hair. I'm starting to rethink this whole thing. I JUST WANTED EVERYONE TO LIKE AND ACCEPT ME.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

First off, we accept most people that are as crazy as we are so dont worry about that. Really though this is a very friendly group of people and if you need to know something just ask. Information is freely shared here, no secret formulas here.
As for the moss. I wouldnt give up totally. If you have time, experiment with small amounts (trash bag full) and see what it takes to kill the insects with out to much trouble. Example, a few moth balls in a bag full for a few days, wrapping it in clear plastic an putting it in the sun for a few days to heat it up, remember baking doesnt mean burning it. Those solid pest strips maybe an option too. Play with it this season and see how it turns out.


----------



## billman (May 3, 2006)

take the moss outside, cover with plastic, and let the sun bake it out. That should kill everything. Just like they do with compost.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

i wonder what eleventy bazillion insect vermin looks like??????


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

the sandy beach?


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Okay, okay, eleventy bazillion was just a rough estimate, I wasn't trying to be precise.

But, give or take a zillion or two, I bet it's pretty damned close.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

a zillion damned. pretty cool.


----------



## MacabreManor (Jul 23, 2007)

I also believe there may be specific laws prohibited the removal or transport of Spanish Moss in some states. Seems like I remmeber something about that from a vacation through GA, but I might be thinking of cat tails in FL.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Yeah...cats definatley should have their tails left on.


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

Lmao Si


----------

